# Tatsächlich so viel neues?



## julian.veh (16. Jun 2012)

Hi

Der Titel ist jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht so aussagekräftig. 
Ich sehe hier beim Einstieg für Android so viele Tutorials. Ich habe ein Verwaltungssystem geschrieben und will die Datenbank auf einen Server packen, so dass man immer von überall darauf zugreifen kann. 

Ich dachte Java ist Java und ich müsste nur vllt die Oberfläche des Programms für Android anpassen. Ist das korrekt so? Oder muss ich da jetzt alles umschreiben? 
Grüße


----------



## schlingel (16. Jun 2012)

> Ich dachte Java ist Java und ich müsste nur vllt die Oberfläche des Programms für Android anpassen. Ist das korrekt so? Oder muss ich da jetzt alles umschreiben?


Nein, das ist alles andere als korrekt. Ja, du musst so ziemlich alles umschreiben. Gerade der Service-Layer kann bleiben wie er ist.

Denn deine App muss sich nach dem Android Lifecycle richten und der ist ganz anders als der Lifecycle einer Desktop/Server App.


----------



## julian.veh (16. Jun 2012)

Was bedeutet denn ServiceLayer?
Ich habe ziemlich viele Klassen, wobei sich 4 davon auf die Datenbank beziehen eine auf das System an sich und eine aufs Fenster.

abgesehen vom Fenster sollte sich doch grundsätzlich nichts ändern?!


----------



## schlingel (16. Jun 2012)

Wie werden z.B. Calls zum Server gelöst. Threads? Schlecht, wenn dann das Ergebnis kommt und die Activity nicht mehr da ist, stürzt die App ab. Keine Threads? Schlecht, wenn der Call lange dauert, kommt ein Dialog vom System ob man die App nicht beenden möchte weil der UI-Thread so lange blockiert wurde.

Es ändert sich eben viel, weil eine mobile App viel mehr Unterbrechungen und Beschränkungen ausgesetzt ist. Sei es, dass ein Anruf in jedem Moment reinkommen kann, dass der Akku sich verabschiedet oder dass der RAM empfindlich kleiner ist.


----------



## julian.veh (16. Jun 2012)

Das mit dem Server, habe ich ja noch gar nicht programmiert ^^. 

Also wenn ich das mit dem Server so weit habe, habe ich noch etwas Zeit zur Abgabe. Ich müsste bis dahin dann also das Fenster umschreiben und die Kommunikation mit dem Server? Noch irgendwas?


----------



## schlingel (16. Jun 2012)

Android ist Android und eben nicht Oracle Java. Du musst das Android SDK und den Build begreifen (nicht so schwierig) und du solltest etwas extra Zeit einplanen falls irgendwelche Libs die du verwendest auf Android nicht so tun wie geplant.

Das ist mir leider schon ein paar Mal passiert.


----------



## julian.veh (16. Jun 2012)

Ok. Mal gucken ob ich das schaffe, ich kanns ja einfach probieren


----------



## Ullenboom (17. Jun 2012)

Vielleicht reicht ja eine reine Web-Anwendung und keine native Anwendung. Dann kann man einfach zwei Views anbieten, eine mobile und eine normale. Die ganze Service-Schicht bleibt dann so bestehen und zwei Views zu machen ist dann auch nicht mehr sooo viel.


----------

